
Ymagine: a fast native image decoding and processing library - tilt
https://github.com/yahoo/ygloo-ymagine
======
japaget
See documentation here:
[https://github.com/yahoo/ygloo/wiki/Ymagine](https://github.com/yahoo/ygloo/wiki/Ymagine)

It's an image processing library for Android developers working on Linux or
Mac platforms. iOS development may also be supported as well (the project has
an iOS directory), but is probably not yet ready for public consumption since
I did not see iOS mentioned in the documentation.

